# American Idol



## Blondie

Did anybody see David Cook sing "Billy Jean" last night?  My husband and I both thought it was _phenominal_!!!!!  Check it out, tell me what you think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-Ke1zCWgI8


----------



## American Woman

yes that was good! I would like to hear his version for the whole song.


----------



## thcri RIP

Yeah I watched it.  It was done very well.  Simone who I think did not like him at all at first because of a ding bat comment is now praising him pretty good.  

He keeps going the way he is and he be the winner I think.


----------



## American Woman

I wouldn't doubt it if the other David (the Kid) gets it. The audience loves him. He's cute. It' alway's seems to go with the popular person.


----------



## thcri RIP

I kind of like Brooke White but she messed up last night and did not do so well last week so she might have pushed herself down some.


----------



## American Woman

I like her too. She and the "dred kid" are a lot alike.


----------



## Blondie

After hearing David Cook's version of Billy Jean I definitely want him to win, or at least come out of it with some sort of record contract (like Daughtry did a couple seasons ago).  The young David is very talented as well and he has all the teenage girls voting for him so I wouldn't be surprised if he does win the whole thing.  I like them all a lot, except for Maliki (the Philippino chick).


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

American Woman said:


> yes that was good! I would like to hear his version for the whole song.



AW: here's the complete studio version.........

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUfbLtZHrog[/ame]


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I have the full studio version in Mp3 format, but it's too large to post here. PM me with a email address if you (or anyone else) wants it. 

Tom


----------



## American Woman

Wow that's a good song, and I'm not a rocker. ThanksTom!


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Murph........Tried to respond to your pm about the mp3, but it said you weren't receiving private messages.........so here's what I woulda pm'd you: 



			
				thcri said:
			
		

> Tom,
> 
> Can you send me a copy to "thcri@*******.net"
> 
> 
> murph



Coming from my hotmail throwaway address :

TL88427   @       h**m***l      .com

Make sure the spam filter doesn't get it !

Tom


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

American Woman said:


> Wow that's a good song, and I'm not a rocker. ThanksTom!



Can you believe THIS is the same song ???   Holy S**T !!!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-cHBv7UpA[/ame]





 YUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Well American Idol is on for you that are watching.  If you get a chance look at Paula.  Now don't get me wrong, I am just like most American Men and love cleavage.     But I wonder if they could have pushed or shoved a tad bit more in Paula's dress.  They are flopping out and look like they are just smashed in there.  It is not a typical nice cleavage setting.  I mean they just have to sit in there nice like they were meant to be there.


----------



## American Woman

I had forgotten who sang that song in the first place....Man, Jackson's version is a fagot's version compared to David Cook's haunting version. His so much more believable. I liked David's version before, but up against Jackson's there's no contest. I enjoyed that. I had to listen to David's a couple of times.


TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Can you believe THIS is the same song ??? Holy S**T !!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En-cHBv7UpA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

David Cook didn't do so well last night.  I know it won't effect him he will continue on the show and with the Billy Jean song I think he will land some good contracts out there American Idol winner or not.


murph


----------



## American Woman

I still gotta watch it....I always record and watch it later so I can zip thru the commercials.


----------



## Blondie

thcri said:


> David Cook didn't do so well last night.  I know it won't effect him he will continue on the show and with the Billy Jean song I think he will land some good contracts out there American Idol winner or not.
> 
> 
> murph


I agree, he really didn't do as well last night.  But you're right, he will get some sort of contract out of this- he _better_ get something anyway 

Paula gets on my last nerve!!!  Always dancing to _every single song_ and she takes so long to speak.  Overall just annoying and her breasts looked like deflated basketballs in that top last night  <---- not like that at all


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Re Paula:  It's the meds........She really is running about 50% cognitive . .....Will she be replaced for next season ??

  I hope so !!


----------



## American Woman

Blondie said:


> I agree, he really didn't do as well last night. But you're right, he will get some sort of contract out of this- he _better_ get something anyway
> 
> Paula gets on my last nerve!!! Always dancing to _every single song_ and she takes so long to speak. Overall just annoying and her breasts looked like deflated basketballs in that top last night  <---- not like that at all


 I'm gonna have to go check out paula's   This is the second comment on them


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> I'm gonna have to go check out paula's   This is the second comment on them




I like the "deflated basketball" term.  It is exactly what is was.


----------



## Dargo

I have never seen American Idol any until a couple of shows this year.  Just a few observations from someone "new" to the show; Simon, although blunt, is generally correct.  Paula is rather, um, strange.  Randy, well, what is it with his "dawg" in every other sentence?!

For the performers, I totally don't get the dread head kid.  He looks like he is trying hard to not pass gas based on his facial expressions during each performance.  Whoever told him that he looks good in nasty, filthy looking dreads must secretly hate him!  At first I didn't care for David Cook, but lately I think I have changed my mind.  I liked the Let It Be version by Brooke White so well I bought it on iTunes.  I think she is very sincere.  I think that girl who sounds like Whitney Houston has a great voice.  The Irish girl with the totally freak of a husband also has a great voice.  She needs to cover up her ghastly looking ink and make sure her side show freak of a husband never goes to another show if she wants to win.  I don't really get the young kid that all the girls really like.  He is okay, but nothing great.  The dude from Australia seems to be really inconsistent.  Sometimes he sounds great and other times he would be "gonged" on the gong show.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Kristy Lee Cook! By far one of the hottest contestants they've had on the show.






She is a good "country" girl. She's worn a Browning "Buckmark" hat on the show.  

She may not be the best singer but she is a hell of a lot better to look at than Fantasia or any of the cows they had on last season!


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:


> Kristy Lee Cook! By far one of the hottest contestants they've had on the show.





Kristy is pretty good looking but I would take Carrie Underwood over Kristy.  And Carrier already not only has the contracts but she has the money!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Just plain old hot.


----------



## DaveNay

Dargo said:


> I think that girl who sounds like Whitney Houston has a great voice.


The problem with her is that the world doesn't really need another black diva singer (or any diva singer for that matter. )


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> I have never seen American Idol any until a couple of shows this year. Just a few observations from someone "new" to the show; Simon, although blunt, is generally correct. Paula is rather, um, strange. Randy, well, what is it with his "dawg" in every other sentence?!
> 
> For the performers, I totally don't get the dread head kid. He looks like he is trying hard to not pass gas based on his facial expressions during each performance. Whoever told him that he looks good in nasty, filthy looking dreads must secretly hate him! At first I didn't care for David Cook, but lately I think I have changed my mind. I liked the Let It Be version by Brooke White so well I bought it on iTunes. I think she is very sincere. I think that girl who sounds like Whitney Houston has a great voice. The Irish girl with the totally freak of a husband also has a great voice. She needs to cover up her ghastly looking ink and make sure her side show freak of a husband never goes to another show if she wants to win. I don't really get the young kid that all the girls really like. He is okay, but nothing great. The dude from Australia seems to be really inconsistent. Sometimes he sounds great and other times he would be "gonged" on the gong show.


I'm think'in the same way. Except I like the dread head kid. I think he's cute in a young guy sort'a way. I'm gonn'a have to watch for his passing gas facial expressions. (that was funny) and Kristy I'm just bored with. By the time they narrowed the twelve down I was soooo tired of cute blondes. Not that I don't like them, but it was gett'in hard to tell them apart.


----------



## American Woman

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Murph........Tried to respond to your pm about the mp3, but it said you weren't receiving private messages.........so here's what I woulda pm'd you:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from my hotmail throwaway address :
> 
> TL88427 @ h**m***l .com
> 
> Make sure the spam filter doesn't get it !
> 
> Tom


*How did you get the here's the complete studio version? I missed it this week and wanted to see a couple that good reviews*


----------



## thcri RIP

Michael was dumped tonight.  I was shocked.  I don't think he would have won it all but thought he could at least get the top 5.  I thought the girl with the tattoos would have gone first.  Confused I guess.  Paula dropped her jaw pass her deflated footballs.


murph


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

thcri said:


> Michael was dumped tonight.  I was shocked.  I don't think he would have won it all but thought he could at least get the top 5.  I thought the girl with the tattoos would have gone first.  Confused I guess.  Paula dropped her jaw pass her deflated footballs.
> 
> 
> murph



  They left the stupid dread locks kid (somewhere over the rainbow on ukulele no less...  ) ...........yuck !!!


----------



## Pigtails

I agree on the "yukaldee" kid. I think Michael should've stayed. I like Brooke and Kristy Lee. I think this season's contestants are much better then the previous years.  Blondie, I agree, Paula is getting on my nerves too. She wore "whatever" it was the other night. Looked like one of those lace up girdles the women had to wear centuries ago to "tuck" it in and push it out...ugh.. gross


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Paula dropped her jaw pass her deflated footballs.
> murph


  What in the world was she thinking? 


I was thinking it would be a toss between Michael, and Kristi.
which one is the yukaldee kid?


----------



## Blondie

I am not surprised at all that Michael got voted off.  He was losing originality quickly.  He has a nice voice, but he never put his own spin on the songs he was singing.
I LOVE the dreadlock kid!!  What can I say, I am a sucker for dreads (AW, the ukulele kid is the dread kid).  He sounds a lot like one of the local artists around here that I support- and he almost resembles the sound of Rusted Root.  Yep, him and David Cook are my favorites


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> What in the world was she thinking?
> 
> 
> I was thinking it would be a toss between Michael, and Kristi.
> which one is the yukaldee kid?




The dude with the braids


----------



## Dargo

Ha!!  Someone else thinks the same thing about the kid with the nasty dreads.  Here is a post from USA Today's article on American Idol.  It also appears as if it has the most "recommends" of any post as well.


User Image
Bruno24 wrote: 1h 20m ago
I'm no talent scout by any means, but that dread head kid who always looks like he's trying to not pass gas during his performances seems to be the least talented of the bunch. Maybe he's a good kid, but he has someone who dislikes him; the person who tells him that his dreads look good on him! And his facial expressions...they honestly look like someone who is struggling to not rip a big one on stage! Oh well, with a hair cut and a little coaching or gas-x he could be competitive.

Recommended5 | Report Abuse


----------



## rback33

His Name is Jason Castro. EASY for me to remember. My sophomore year in college the strong side corner opposite me had the EXACT same name. Great guy he was...


----------



## rback33

Hey Murph... Carrie WAS hot. She needs to put on about 15 lbs now though. WAY to skinny.


----------



## Dargo

Hey, who was that chick they had on as a guest a few weeks ago who sang some song with an old fella playing the piano along with her?  As I recall they said she was a contestant on Idol in the past.  Anyway, I thought she was seriously hot!  I'm talking guys willing to drink her bath water hot!!


----------



## American Woman

Dargo said:


> Hey, who was that chick they had on as a guest a few weeks ago who sang some song with an old fella playing the piano along with her? As I recall they said she was a contestant on Idol in the past. Anyway, I thought she was seriously hot! I'm talking guys willing to drink her bath water hot!!


You mean the black girl Kimberly ?


----------



## Dargo

American Woman said:


> You mean the black girl Kimberly ?




No, I don't think I saw her.  This woman had really dark hair and obviously was getting attention for her looks.  Funny, I don't recall her name, what song she sang, or even how she sounded.


----------



## thcri RIP

Dargo said:


> Hey, who was that chick they had on as a guest a few weeks ago who sang some song with an old fella playing the piano along with her?  As I recall they said she was a contestant on Idol in the past.  Anyway, I thought she was seriously hot!  I'm talking guys willing to drink her bath water hot!!




Kelly Clarkson I think your talking about.  This her


----------



## blondebullfrog

PBinWA said:


> Kristy Lee Cook! By far one of the hottest contestants they've had on the show.




I agree!!!


----------



## DaveNay

blondebullfrog said:


> I agree!!!



Like Bob Seeger said....



> She was a black haired beauty with big dark eyes
> And points all her own sitting way up high
> Way up firm and high


----------



## thcri RIP

American Idol Ended Wednesday Night and Thursday Began with a great song [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2OZ6xp95Xg&feature=related"]Shout to the Lord.[/ame]


----------



## thcri RIP

Looks like David Cook did it again.  Hats off to the guy, he deserves to win it all.


murph


----------



## American Woman

I missed it again tonight!!! It's not recording


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

American Woman said:


> I missed it again tonight!!! It's not recording



Here ya arrrrrrr................

David Cook sings Whitney Houston..........OMG  !!!  ( I was really worried about this weeks choice of artist......I can't stand Whitney !! )

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM4Ct-64PGk"]YouTube - David Cook-Always Be My Baby- 4/15/08 American Idol Top 6[/ame]


----------



## Gatorboy

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> David Cook sings Whitney Houston..........OMG  !!!  ( I was really worried about this weeks choice of artist......I can't stand Whitney !! )



Uh, it was Mariah Carey week.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Gatorboy said:


> Uh, it was Mariah Carey week.



Mariah Houston, Whitney Carey, Celine Bovine..................Is there a difference ??


Sorry.........I just caught the last couple minutes of the show............


----------



## Blondie

Yep!  He did GREAT again!  IMO he deserves to win over that stupid David Archuleta kid.  They're both good, but David Cook is sooooo much better


----------



## Gatorboy

Blondie said:


> Yep! He did GREAT again! IMO he deserves to win over that stupid David Archuleta kid.


 
I agree.  David Archuleta is a good singer, but before and after, all he does is smile, laugh and pretend he is so shy.   Barf.


----------



## thcri RIP

Christy Lee Cook is gone.  Simon called it and basically was an ass about it.  I love his comments as he is right for the most part but when it involves someone leaving who has given their all a guy could have some sympathy.  She started her goodbye song sitting right in front of Simon.



murph


----------



## DaveNay

thcri said:


> Christy Lee Cook is gone.  Simon called it and basically was an ass about it.  I love his comments as he is right for the most part but when it involves someone leaving who has given their all a guy could have some sympathy.  She started her goodbye song sitting right in front of Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> murph


The guy doesn't make $100 million per year by being sympathetic.


----------



## American Woman

I've been wait'in for her to go since the beginning


----------



## pirate_girl

I am so out of the loop here.
I don't watch the show because of Simon.
He was an idiot on Brit telly (over there it's called Pop Idol) when I was living across the pond, and he hasn't changed a bit.


----------



## Blondie

pirate_girl said:


> I don't watch the show because of Simon.
> He was an idiot on Brit telly (over there it's called Pop Idol) when I was living across the pond, and he hasn't changed a bit.


He makes the show though!  If it weren't for him; Randy and Paula would put anybody through to the next round _because_ they are sympathetic.  Simon is the yang to their yin.  Enough about him though.
Kristy Lee is gone  Sorry guys, I know you are sad that there is only one hot blonde to look at now.


----------



## DaveNay

Blondie said:


> Sorry guys, I know you are sad that there is only one hot blonde to look at now.


I bet Brooke is a complete psycho in her personal relationships.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Blondie said:


> there is only one hot blonde to look at now.


 
No there isn't.  That Brooke chick is an anorexic flake.  

Sayeesha(?) is the only hottie left.  Once she's gone the season is over for me - actually it's probably over now.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

DaveNay said:


> I bet Brooke is a complete psycho in her personal relationships.


   You picked that up too?


----------



## DaveNay

PBinWA said:


> You picked that up too?


Oh hell yeah, I wouldn't go near her with a ten foot pole.


----------



## thcri RIP

DaveNay said:


> I bet Brooke is a complete psycho in her personal relationships.




I really liked her at first. But I am seeing the same as you now for some time.  I just didn't put it in the same words.  She will be gone real soon if she doesn't change fast.


I think it will boil down to the two Daves


murph


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> I really liked her at first. But I am seeing the same as you now for some time. I just didn't put it in the same words. She will be gone real soon if she doesn't change fast.
> 
> 
> I think it will boil down to the two Daves
> 
> 
> murph


That's what I'm thinking too


----------



## pirate_girl

Man, I've got to watch this show just to see what the fuss is all about..


----------



## Blondie

what did you all think of the show last night?


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Blondie said:


> what did you all think of the show last night?



That Brooke may be on the way out ! (if not her then *Jason*) Pleeze !!


----------



## DaveNay

Blondie said:


> what did you all think of the show last night?


I think that Andrew Lloyd Weber's music is a collective work of genius.

I also thought last night's show blew monkey chunks.


----------



## rback33

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> That Brooke may be on the way out ! (if not her then *Jason*) Pleeze !!



Castro needs to go for sure.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

DaveNay said:


> I think that Andrew Lloyd Weber's music is a collective work of genius.
> 
> I also thought last night's show blew monkey chunks.


 
That deserved some rep points!


----------



## Dargo

rback33 said:


> Castro needs to go for sure.



I haven't seen it for a while since I've been traveling for business but that DreadHead kid who looks like he's trying not to let the gerbils escape while he's singing just doesn't do it for me.  Perhaps Richard Gere can give him some advice on how to not release any hostages while on camera.  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwwzECGjkWU"]Richard and the Gerbils[/ame]

Let's see how many people remember that one...


----------



## American Woman

Who was booted tonight????


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> Who was booted tonight????


Never mind, I see it was Carly. She can sing, but the tattoos and scary husband was a big distraction for me.


----------



## Bobcat

Oh, I thought this thread was about me. I'm so vain. 


http://www.carlysimon.com/vain/ysv.ram


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

bobpierce said:


> Oh, I thought this thread was about me. I'm so vain.
> 
> 
> http://www.carlysimon.com/vain/ysv.ram


 
I would get vain too if I had a groupie following me around the forums making innuendos about all my comments.


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Never mind, I see it was Carly. She can sing, but the tattoos and scary husband was a big distraction for me.



LOL We have SUCH different views. I think she has TOO many tatoos, but I like them and well.... there is something about her....


----------



## Dargo

You mean gerbil dude didn't go!?

Ok, ok, I'm sure he's a nice kid; jist not my type.


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> LOL We have SUCH different views. I think she has TOO many tatoos, but I like them and well.... there is something about her....


I think she is a cute girl, and she can sing too. But those tattoos were over kill!


			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> You mean gerbil dude didn't go!? Ok, ok, I'm sure he's a nice kid; jist not my type.


I have always thought the "gerbil kid was cute, but since y'all pointed out he looks like he's trying not to pass gas I find his face distracting!


----------



## Blondie

I wonder if he (Jason) lets the stylists touch his dreads when they do hair and make-up


----------



## American Woman

Blondie said:


> I wonder if he (Jason) lets the stylists touch his dreads when they do hair and make-up


Yes...if they didn't it would look MUCH worse...if you can imagine that LOL


----------



## Blondie

but I kinda like it, although I bet it smells like arse


----------



## Bobcat

PBinWA said:


> I would get vain too if I had a groupie following me around the forums making innuendos about all my comments.



I've told SnoOps to stop, but he won't.


----------



## mtntopper

Any opinions on last nights performances? David Archuleta, the 17 year old seemed to be very good with Neil Diamond's music and continues to get better reviews each week from the judges including Simon. Who else deserves to be gone besides Jason with the ugly hair and lack of music talent? I do believe he should of been booted weeks ago.


----------



## rback33

mtntopper said:


> Any opinions on last nights performances? David Archuleta, the 17 year old seemed to be very good with Neil Diamond's music and continues to get better reviews each week from the judges including Simon. Who else deserves to be gone besides Jason with the ugly hair and lack of music talent? I do believe he should of been booted weeks ago.




yes, Castro should have been gone weeks ago. I am not a huge fan of Archuleta either. I love the other David though. I thought Brooke's  first song was better than what the judges said.


----------



## Dargo

mtntopper said:


> Who else deserves to be gone besides Jason with the ugly hair and lack of music talent? I do believe he should of been booted weeks ago.



Maybe he'll be cut loose tonight and he can release the gerbils he is holding hostage up his arse.  I mean, c'mon, with his facial expressions, he's gotta have a stash of gerbils just itchin' to be released.


----------



## rback33

Dargo said:


> Maybe he'll be cut loose tonight and he can release the gerbils he is holding hostage up his arse.  I mean, c'mon, with his facial expressions, he's gotta have a stash of gerbils just itchin' to be released.



And the little  is gonna STAY!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Natasha Bedingfield went over and kissed David Auchleta.  Dang she is hot and he could have asked her to take him anyplace.


----------



## thcri RIP

Brooke is gone, I feel bad for her, I think she should have stayed at least one more week.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Brooke is gone, I feel bad for her, I think she should have stayed at least one more week.




I agree.

And I have never heard of Natasha, but I googled the hell out of her once she started singing... WOW.


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> I agree.
> 
> And I have never heard of Natasha, but I googled the hell out of her once she started singing... WOW.





I bet David doesn't wash his face for a couple of weeks.  I know I wouldn't


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> I bet David doesn't wash his face for a couple of weeks.  I know I wouldn't


----------



## Dargo

rback33 said:


> And the little  is gonna STAY!!



Aww man!  You are right!   Somebody call the ASPCA!!!


----------



## American Woman

I figured it would be a toss between Brook and the dread kid.
Apparently more girls are doing the voting. He has to leave next week. The others are so much better


----------



## Blondie

mtntopper said:


> Any opinions on last nights performances? David Archuleta, the 17 year old seemed to be very good with Neil Diamond's music and continues to get better reviews each week from the judges including Simon. Who else deserves to be gone besides Jason with the ugly hair and lack of music talent? I do believe he should of been booted weeks ago.



I am really sick of David Archuleta.  Yeah, the kid has talent but his voice almost sounded whiney this week and I found it annoying   Actually, I found all the contestants annoying except David Cook.  
BTW- what the hel! was wrong with stupid Paula on Tuesday?  She is a weirdo.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Blondie said:


> I am really sick of David Archuleta.  Yeah, the kid has talent but his voice almost sounded whiney this week and I found it annoying   Actually, I found all the contestants annoying except David Cook.
> BTW- what the hel! was wrong with stupid Paula on Tuesday?  She is a weirdo.



I know they do a full dress rehearsal beforehand since the show is shown live..........so basically she screwed up because they aren't supposed to let that be known to the public that they've heard them perform once already before the show...........or she might just be a DITZ........or maybe it's the Quaalude's..........


----------



## thcri RIP

I am pissed.  American Idol is one, David Cook is first, and our fricken Fox TV station interrupts for a frickin storm update.  I didn't get to listen to the judges remarks or anything.  Why can't they have done their storm update during a dumb commercial.


----------



## Bobcat

Ha!!  

HOLD THE TORNADO!! Can't you people see I'm watchin American Idol?!?!


----------



## thcri RIP

bobpierce said:


> Ha!!
> 
> HOLD THE TORNADO!! Can't you people see I'm watchin American Idol?!?!




jackass


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## blondebullfrog

Castro should go this week!!! You can't just forget your lines this late in the game.


----------



## Blondie

blondebullfrog said:


> Castro should go this week!!! You can't just forget your lines this late in the game.


Not only that, but he tried to cover a BOB MARLEY song- you just don't do that! 
David Cook is the only contender to get my vote.... not that I _actually_ vote or anything


----------



## thcri RIP

Blondie said:


> Not only that, but he tried to cover a BOB MARLEY song- you just don't do that!
> David Cook is the only contender to get my vote.... not that I _actually_ vote or anything



To me David Cook was the one to beat, but last night he didn't do so well.  Maybe it just wasn't his theme, don't know.  He won't get kicked off, the dude pretending to be Bob Marley has to go and I think Simon said it best to him, pack your bags.  I think Simon thought he should have gone a long time ago and I agree.

murph


----------



## thcri RIP

Who is the dingbat singing on American Idol right now 8:36PM that sounds like he has a few rubber bands wrapped around his te*ti**s??



murph


PS:  Jason is gone


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Murph.......Here's one of the guys better songs......He's the lead singer from Maroon5.........

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y7WDWP8WMs&feature=related"]YouTube - James Blunt - You're Beautiful official  video & lyrics[/ame]


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Or this one:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD0KPipoOuA"]YouTube - this love maroon 5[/ame]



Feel better about his singing ability now ??

P.S............The Dred is gone !!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveNay

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Murph.......Here's one of the guys better songs......He's the lead singer from Maroon5.........
> 
> YouTube - James Blunt - You're Beautiful official  video & lyrics



You have the band correct, but the singer is Adam Levine, not James Blunt.  James Blunt is a solo artist.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Who is the dingbat singing on American Idol right now 8:36PM that sounds like he has a few rubber bands wrapped around his te*ti**s??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> murph
> 
> 
> PS:  Jason is gone






I don't know his name, but the group is called Maroon 5. I actually like their stuff even though that was not my favorite song.


----------



## American Woman

I like them both, I like the beautiful song the best. The second one I just love the first few lines LOL


----------



## thcri RIP

Ok I do like his music or at least the two songs posted her.  And I have heard them before just never put the names with the songs together.  But really last night it literally sounded like there was a few rubber bands helping him hit them hi-notes.


----------



## American Woman

You guys should be dancing in the streets! The gerbal dread kid got axed. You know....he did so bad that I really think he threw the contest. He seemed to take it all in stride.


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> You guys should be dancing in the streets! The gerbal dread kid got axed. You know....he did so bad that I really think he threw the contest. He seemed to take it all in stride.



I want to know who he was quoting that had made the crack about "I shot the Tambourine man"


----------



## DaveNay

rback33 said:


> I want to know who he was quoting that had made the crack about "I shot the Tambourine man"



I heard that... quite funny.


----------



## Dargo

American Woman said:


> You guys should be dancing in the streets! The gerbal dread kid got axed. You know....he did so bad that I really think he threw the contest. He seemed to take it all in stride.



He got pitched?! 

Rep points for you for breaking that news to me!  That old quote from an old gerbil past, "let my people go", finally came true!


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> I want to know who he was quoting that had made the crack about "I shot the Tambourine man"


I heard that too. That's what made me wonder if he wasn't throwing it.


----------



## Blondie

rback33 said:


> I want to know who he was quoting that had made the crack about "I shot the Tambourine man"


What are you guys talking about??  I missed it  did he say that during the results show?


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

He was taking a quote from his first song ("I shot the sheriff") & commenting that he forgot 1/2 a verse from his 2nd song "Mr Tambourine man"........Basically a cute way of saying he F'd up big time on the 2nd song...........

I'm glad he's finally gone !!  Michael.......(The Australian guy) should have outlasted the dredd kid & should still be in it in my opinion.......He was a much better singer & had a better entertainer's "stage presence".  The fact that he was 30 ish probably cost him the teenage vote & that's why the dredd kid lasted so long.........


----------



## thcri RIP

Simon thinks Cook was the best tonight, the other David did pretty good.


Is Syesha done??  What does everyone think?  I am thinking Syesha.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

thcri said:


> Simon thinks Cook was the best tonight, the other David did pretty good.
> 
> 
> Is Syesha done??  What does everyone think?  I am thinking Syesha.



I think it's between the 2 Davids from now on......I hope Cook wins........He has much more of a entertainers persona compared to Archeletta who is a good singer, but not someone who plays to the crowd.


----------



## American Woman

I thought they all three did good, but I feel like it's down to the two Davids. I think David A. was done dirty with the crappy song the producers picked for him. I hope that David C. wins though. I'm a little tied of the Kids getting it. Last year I was disappointed when Jordan got it.  I didn't think she did anything spectacular compared to the B-box kid who changed things up all the time. Kinda like David C. changes things up all the time this year.


----------



## Pigtails

So, Who is going to take it? David C. or David A.? I like both. .. Maybe we should have a quick FF poll on this.. before the final.. Good Idea..


----------



## American Woman

I think David C. "should" take it, but I wouldn't be suprised if David A. gets it.


----------



## Blondie

Pigtails said:


> So, Who is going to take it? David C. or David A.? I like both. .. Maybe we should have a quick FF poll on this.. before the final.. Good Idea..


That _is_ a good idea!


----------

